# Fresh Water Tank



## pensnut (Jul 31, 2009)

The other day i went to get some water out of my fresh tank through the kitchen sink. I noticed a very bad smell. At first i thought it was coming out the drain. Further investigation showed it was coming from the fresh water itself. The water was only a few days old. Could the water went bad that fast? Should i add some sort of treatment to the tank? I'm new to the water system on campers. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance for any help.

Pensnut


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Pensnut, Do you have a water heater? and was it cold or hot water? The water in the water heater can sit there for a while and develop an odor.

Anyway I would recomend that drain all the water out and sanitize the water system including all the pipes and water hose. Here is a photogallery with instructions. The keys are 1/4 bleach for every 15 gallons and let this solution sit for 3 to 12 hours.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## pensnut (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the hot water tank bypassed. I didn't drain it right this winter and broke it. I'm new to this if you haven't guessed yet. I am going to try the bleach thing you suggested. Thanks for the help Ruide.

Pensnut


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Probably the tank just needs a good cleaning. The water absorbed some of the old stuff (yuck). The bleaching will do the trick.

When I get back from a trip, I just leave a little bit of water in the tank, add a little beach, and make sure it smells bleachy from every faucet. I will then flush it out a day or two before the next trip.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

pensnut said:


> I have the hot water tank bypassed. I didn't drain it right this winter and broke it. I'm new to this if you haven't guessed yet. I am going to try the bleach thing you suggested. Thanks for the help Ruide.
> 
> Pensnut


Pensnut, 

You are welcome... and I'm really sorry to hear about the demise of your hot water tank.

Ruide


----------

